# Allow guide to change from descending to ascending.



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Program a button so consumers could switch the program guide from descending to ascending.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree, the guide should be selectable, ascending or descending channel number order.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I seem to remember the option of the guide being alphabetical or numerical. Don't see it anymore. Roamio plus running Hydra


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I would like to see the option to add an alphabetical Network listing for the guide and also the mini guide that you press when watching live TV should be in the same order as the regular guide.
The regular guide is ascending and the mini guide is descending.
TiVo doesn't like consistency, that's for sure.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

jerryez said:


> Program a button so consumers could switch the program guide from descending to ascending.


What benefit is descending?
I'm annoyed with the lack of consistency in that that the mini guide l(eft arrow on live TV )shows descending while the regular guide shows ascending.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Furmaniac said:


> What benefit is descending?
> I'm annoyed with the lack of consistency in that that the mini guide l(eft arrow on live TV )shows descending while the regular guide shows ascending.


I don't think I you mean left arrow. That is the favorites list and is ascending.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't think I you mean left arrow. That is the favorites list and is ascending.


Correct. I meant UP Arrow, I think.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> I seem to remember the option of the guide being alphabetical or numerical. Don't see it anymore. Roamio plus running Hydra


On the grid guide on my TE3 Roamio and Bolt, I can choose to sort by channel number or name (alphabetical). However, the "name" isn't the actual name that most people would think of. It is the call sign, e.g. KBOIDT, KIVIDT, KTVB, which for me results in CBS, ABC, NBC.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

justen_m said:


> On the grid guide on my TE3 Roamio and Bolt, I can choose to sort by channel number or name (alphabetical). However, the "name" isn't the actual name that most people would think of. It is the call sign, e.g. KBOIDT, KIVIDT, KTVB, which for me results in CBS, ABC, NBC.


Call signs go away if you enable network logos. You'll still get the channel numbers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Call signs go away if you enable network logos. You'll still get the channel numbers.


But the sort is still by call sign. A big reason why I never found sort by name very useful because they are local call letters for even sub channels and arbitrary names for cable stations.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

It has always annoyed me that the guide order is opposite from changing channels order. When changing channels, channel-up goes to higher numbers. When scrolling the guide, channel-up goes to lower numbers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Lurker1 said:


> It has always annoyed me that the guide order is opposite from changing channels order. When changing channels, channel-up goes to higher numbers. When scrolling the guide, channel-up goes to lower numbers.


Odd annoyance since it is normal to list channels or anything else lowest to highest when in a list or grid.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Odd annoyance since it is normal to list channels or anything else lowest to highest when in a list or grid.


Yes, it is odd, but I get it backwards every time I use the guide (which is not all that often). I am just so used to channel-up to get to higher numbers.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I like that the regular guide is ascending, but the mini guide on live TV is descending. I prefer ascending. 
The TiVo design team certainly are not perfectionists. I was in IT and I designed systems and I was a perfectionist, so lack of perfection bugs me a lot.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

ALSO; How about just being able to put your FAVORITES in any order you like?? 
IE you would go online here and select "Favorite Channels" then drag them to whatever order you want!! (and it would apply it to your box).
THAT would be NICE!
http://online.tivo.com/start/guide
...Keith, (Romio for OTA only. Older style, not Hydra).


----------

